# FINICKY EATER



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

I HAD A BATCH OF PUPPIES 2 WEEKS AGO....AND AM HAVING A HORRIBLE TIME GETTING THE BITCH TO EAT. I USED THE SATIN BALLS, SHE WOULDN'T EVEN TAKE A BITE. AT THIS POINT I AM COOKING TOP ROUND, CARROTS, FLAX AND CORN IN FOOD PROCESSOR FOR HER. YOGURT OATS AND FLAX IN AM. EGGS SAUSAGE. I AM AT THE END OF IDEAS TO KEEP HER HEALTHY AND THE PUPPIES. SHE SMELLS IT WALKS AWAY, ONE WILL EAT IT ONE DAY WONT. I DON'T WANT TO WAIT TILL SHE JUST CAN'T HOLD OUT AND SHE WILL EAT WHEN SHE GETS HUNGARY ENOUGH BECAUSE OF THE PUPPIES. ANY ADVICE FROM ANYONE??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Boy I'm not sure what to tell you. My mama dogs will sometimes go off their food for a day or two, but never longer. I feed mine cooked hamburger, eggs, cottage cheese. all at different times though, but they always seem to eat.
I think if it goes on much longer I would have her checked out by your vet as there could be something else going on.
hope all goes well


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I too wonder if there is something else going on. Does she have a fever? 
My momma's are pigs after their litters!
Have you tried getting some calcium in her? That may help. But it also wouldn't hurt to get her to the vet and have her checked out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with her, she is acting normal , no fever, bowels are good, urinating, no panting, feeding the puppies very well. She just is so fussy about the food, she will use her nose and tip over the food bowl if she does not like what is being served,it is so crazy. I have cooked more meals for her than, I have for my family in the past 2 weeeks!!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi - have you tried hand feeding her? I've read a lot of people have to resort to this at times.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Why not try feeding her some cooked meat just plain at one meal? I think the flax might put them off, because I notice Gucci is really finicky with flax. I know they need more than just protein, but I do think a protein boosting meal wont' hurt a nursing mom.

I homecook all the time and Gucci is least likely to refuse just plain cooked meat, venison, lamb, turkey or chicken.

Kara


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Hi - have you tried hand feeding her? I've read a lot of people have to resort to this at times.


I just started to when she walks away from a meal I pull her back and put a little in her mouth and guess what she eats it all!!!!! You maybe right on this, it is though the sense of smell is off but the taste is there.


----------

